# gurgling feeling in esophagus after i swallow



## 13911 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Everyone,I started having this gurgling sensation in my esophagus 6 wks ago. I had an upper gi done and all that came back was mild acid reflux. I'm still concerned about this bubbling/gurgling feeling i get after i swallow. Does anyone know what this is? It almost sounds like a creaking noise. Its driving me nuts with worry. Thanks!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome wooley


----------

